# Problems with dvd shrink 3.2



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have had this program for awhile

and now i have nt u sed it in around a month and now it give me problems

i start the program, put a dvd in and click on open disk, it opens it but slower than normal
then i press the back up button and it totally frezzes up and i have to close the program because it is not responding

anyone have any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Try re-installing the software.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

i tried reinstalling but i get the same thing

thanks


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
Hey how are you? Good to hear from you again.
You could also check to make sure your DMA is enabled. In 'control panel>system>hardware>device manager' under "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, double click on 'Primary IDE..>settings' and 'Secondary IDE...>settings'(whichever is the channel your DVD-ROM resides on) and see if the 'current transfer rate' is 'Ultra DMA Mode 2' or 'UDMA4'. If it is not, then right click on 'Primary IDE channel' or whatever channel the drive is on, and choose 'uninstall', then reboot your computer. Windows will redetect your drive and reinstall your drivers. Hopefully it will restore the DMA level that is appropriate. Go back and check.


----------



## dleted15042011 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi

i tried that but got the same results

now when i go to encode the movie just before burning it should only take 15 min, i starts off and then gets slower and slower until it freezes and say there is 5 hours remaining

now what should i try?

thanks

noasad


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ noasad
For basic ripping and burning it is best to have at least 10GB continuous free space on your HDD for the ripped image. The continuous space can be accomplished with defragging. If you don't have 10GB free space, try removing some unneeded data to free up the space...more is better.

Also, if your source dvd drive is on the same IDE channel as your target HDD, then move one or the other so as not to create the IDE channel bottleneck that you might be experiencing.

You also will want to close any open programs during ripping and burning. Rebooting can help if your system specs are marginal, like a PIII 1.0GHz CPU or a low RAM total.

I am assuming that you did what I previously suggested and that your DMA settings are as recommended.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------

